# a new army that i made from bolter and chainsword



## warrior of slannesh (Sep 17, 2013)

hey i made this new space marine chapter from bolter and chainsword and would love to build chapter up from the history and all that. all comments will be welcomed please help with all your wisdom









this is the chapter colours so yea please comment and if this is the wrong place to put im sorry:victory:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Unless you are really committed to it, I would avoid a Quartered or Half and Half paint scheme. They are frustrating to paint. Other than that I like the red and purple color combo.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It would help to know the Geneseed/First Founding chapter for this. It looks Blood Angelish to me. If you're going with a quartered theme like that, I prefer to swap the colors at the waist, left/right Blue instead of left blue/right red. They are hard to paint accurately, but look good.


----------



## warrior of slannesh (Sep 17, 2013)

the first founding is what i'm thinking the iron hands plus this army is going to be more for a story then army but im really good at half and half paint jobs i did my empire state troops half/half and turned out good


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

"The Emperor's Bruises"


----------

